# Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series



## Special_Flo (14. Juni 2008)

*Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Also wie schon in der Überschrift...
Suche ich Treiber für ein Notebook der Marke: Fujitsu Siemens.
Das Notebook ist ein Lifebook E Series....
CPU ist ein Intel P3 Mobile mit 1,066GhZ 
RAM sind 512 MB
 und die Graka ist eine ATI Radeon 3.
mehr weiß ich leider nicht...
kann mir da einer helfen?
ich habe schon bei google gesucht aber nichts gefunden....
bitte helft mir....


----------



## Fransen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Schau mal hier (klick), du müsstest nur die genaue Produktbezeichnung wissen


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

gibst da nicht ich habe schon gesucht.....denn gibst da nicht....
brauche aber die treiber.....


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Du kannst da auch über die Seriennummer suchen, ansonsten was für ein Modell ist es denn?


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Wenn ich das wüsste wer ich schon einen schritt weiter ..... steht leider nicht auf dem lapi drauf...... die Indentnummer ist .... YBUQ029180
 so weit so gut aber bei der Hp gibst das nicht......
Am wichtigsten ist mir der GrafikTreiber für Ati Radeon 3 (m6)....


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Kannst du mal Bilder machen? Ansonsten könntest du für die Grafikkarte die Omegatreiber nehmen.


----------



## Special_Flo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Habe ich schon gefunden.
Also die Omega Treiber funktionieren sehr gut!^^
also fertig nur ich möchte noch wissen was das für eins ist! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte schön die bilder!^^ vll. könnt ihr mit ja helfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Das könnte sich um ein E7010 handeln.


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Suche Treiber für Lifebook E series*

Danke schön.......für eure Hilfe!
mfg Special_Flo


----------

